# Java fern and driftwood



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all

I was just wondering if I would be able to make small pieces of Java fern grow on a piece of driftwood? If it is possible... how do I do it?

Thanx!

Melissa :withstup:


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

It's easy, just tie them on with some thread, like sewing thread.


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

Be sure to use 100% cotton thread if possible, it will dissolve after awhile.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I will reveal one of my plant secrets. The two best things I have found for attaching plants to wood or rocks are waxed dental floss (not flavored) and black nylon wireties. I tried thread and found it usually disolved before the plants were well rooted. Fishing line works but is a PITA to tie. Wire ties are available in a variety of sizes and can be chained together as well.


----------

